# P2540 ECU Code - Low Pressure Fuel System Sens Circuit Range/Perf



## nota4re (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi everyone,
My 2.0T GLI is throwing an error code (P2540) as described above. About a month ago, we chipped it with the Revo software. Anyone know if this could be related to the Revo??
I reset the light but it came back on this morning. Car seems to run fine but I am a bit concerned.
Can I take it to the dealer for resolution or do I need to first take it to the Revo installer to remove the software.
Thanks for your help/advice.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: P2540 ECU Code - Low Pressure Fuel System Sens Circuit Range/Perf (nota4re)*

Do you know what pump you have? Fuel pump under your engine cover?


----------



## LateNightRacer (Feb 3, 2004)

My GLI throws the same code. Seems more early GLI's had the B pump than any other car. Pull off your engine cover and check.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (LateNightRacer)*

Since you have a 2006 GLI you almost certainly have the F pump. Unfortunately the F pump doesnt solve this. At high gears and high rpm and full throttle/no throttle applications all of these pumps can have troubles keeping up with flow. It seems people may be noticing it more in Europe due to autobahn driving. I think some people attempted to blame this on certain software companies, but unfortunately its been seen on stock cars too. cheers! Mike


----------



## LateNightRacer (Feb 3, 2004)

Actually I have the B pump.... A lot of other early GLI's have the B pump as well. However my 2006 GTI has the F pump and does not suffer the same problems.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (LateNightRacer)*

Sorry to be confusing. I meant the response to the original poster who has a 2006 GLI and fuel cut with his Revo programming. cheers! Mike


----------



## nota4re (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: P2540 ECU Code - Low Pressure Fuel System Sens Circuit Range/Perf (nota4re)*

A bit of an update here.... I'm starting to think about the Revo programming.
When the revo was first done, the fuel mileage display was pretty much stuck on 24.3 to 24.7. There was never any variability. My wife (her dd) complained a lot about this. Now, before the Revo, this mpg display would be all over the place depending on your driving (as you would expect). Well, now we have this darn check engine light on and she's telling me that the mpg display is back to "normal". That is, it moves around with your driving.
So, doesn't it sound like the revo software may have bumped up against something?
Should I have the revo programming removed before I take it in or not????


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: P2540 ECU Code - Low Pressure Fuel System Sens Circuit Range/Perf (nota4re)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nota4re* »_A bit of an update here.... I'm starting to think about the Revo programming.
When the revo was first done, the fuel mileage display was pretty much stuck on 24.3 to 24.7. There was never any variability. My wife (her dd) complained a lot about this. Now, before the Revo, this mpg display would be all over the place depending on your driving (as you would expect). Well, now we have this darn check engine light on and she's telling me that the mpg display is back to "normal". That is, it moves around with your driving.
So, doesn't it sound like the revo software may have bumped up against something?
Should I have the revo programming removed before I take it in or not????

Getting REVO'd probably reset your trip computer. The variablility in the mpg display is due to fewer total miles on the trip computer than before. 
Dave


----------



## nota4re (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: P2540 ECU Code - Low Pressure Fuel System Sens Circuit Range/Perf (crew217)*

Dave,
Thanks for the thought but, no, that's not it. The mpg display has several modes but I'm talking about the mode that accumulates trip mpg - and starts really from "0" each morning. It definitely has been "broken" since the revo - but now is acting normal again.


----------



## LateNightRacer (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

no problem


----------

